# What Make Up do you wear for work?



## Eemaan (Oct 18, 2005)

Just wondered if everyone adoped their funky MAC looks ive come across in fotds for work aswell. Does the dress code permit it? 

I teach high school history/phil and stick to neutrals.  wouldn't dare go beyond browns/maroons for eyeshadow, brown eyeliner. - but would love to.  

my make up is a bit boring because of this on a daily basis.  i do tend to rebel once in a while and eye line with parrot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*what about you? *


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 18, 2005)

Mine's pretty boring because i'm only supposed to wear 'day natural makeup' but I usually wear natural colours anyway so it's okay I guess.

I usually just wear the usual base, Shroom/Naked Lunch e/s with bronze eyeliner, mascara, bronzer, peachy pink blush and lipgloss/lipstick.


----------



## Henna (Oct 18, 2005)

I only get to show my "creative/wild" side on the weekends. I work from home, so I don't feel like getting glammed up for work while still in my jammies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sometimes I experiment w/looks I've seen on the board if I'm in the mood.


----------



## jasper17 (Oct 18, 2005)

I work at an insurance company and it's pretty conservative.  Most of the time, unless I have to go in front of a broker or customer, I just go the powder-concealer-mascara route.  Otherwise, it's mostly browns and pinks and maybe some olive greens.


----------



## sigwing (Oct 18, 2005)

I've been using more color than I used to (mainly nudes/browns) but on my eyelids mostly, with usually a matte for the crease, and highlighters with less frost also seem to tone down what could be wild colors.  But just using it on my eyelids with no combination of colors like that is also less flashy.  I work in the legal community.

It sounds like you use good colors to begin with, so just use some of your "wilder" stuff as your eyelid shades & it would add your fun colors without having them jump out.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 18, 2005)

In my contract it states that I'm supposed to wear "light day make-up" but I get away with a lot more, I've worn really bright colors like Chrome Yellow and Parrot and really dark smoky eyes and I've never been told off.


----------



## ricciolineri (Oct 18, 2005)

*I think*

I'm not obliged to wear 'day natural makeup', at least no one told me, but I usually wear classy colours anyway so it's okay I guess.

Nowadays I just wear the little minx on lid, a little of carbon in the outer crease, inventive in crease and prunella to line.
Lttle mocha blush and whirl and damzel on lips.
Bye
Lolla


----------



## moonrevel (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm a graduate student, and my "job" (I use this word loosely to describe it) is to be a teaching assistant, sitting in on my professors' undergrad classes, teaching when they aren't there, and grading, etc., so I can pretty much just wear what I want, and I usually do.  It's sort of my shtick at school, so when I tone it down, people get worried about me, hehe.


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm at work right now, and I'm wearing Parrot & Lucky Green.

But I work at a really cool, laid back office where the make tie-dye shirts and Greatful Dead bears, so...


----------



## CaliKris (Oct 18, 2005)

I am lucky I work at a closing company and I can wear what ever I want. My boss really dosen't care about what the MU looks like, she is usually asking me what lipglass that is and that she must have it. (HELLO C-Squeeze collection, yea like I can find that real fast for her...not so much!). Our office does not see clients so its pretty much a free for all on MU and what we wear in general. Jeans are a staple around here!!!


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Oct 18, 2005)

Most of the time I can wear what I want. On important meeting days I tone it down a lot. No one has ever said anything to me, I just think it's a courtesy.


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 18, 2005)

I work in a conservative industry; about half of the men here would easily qualify as contestants for Beauty & the Geek. I would say that at least 1/2 of the woman in this firm (75% male employees) don't even wear makeup. Those who do wear nudes & browns and only about two of us will get a little bit adventurous.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Oct 18, 2005)

LOL! Heeehee I work at a CPA firm,.. but they have to be the most tolerant employer for that kind of thing. Most the people here are pretty conservative, but they tolerate me well. I have had cartoon anime fushia hair for a while,..pierced up lots, and I wear whatever colors strike me in makeup. They have never said anything at all about makeup. Though I do make sure that I am up to date on the schedule. If somebody big is coming in or I have a big meeting,. then I make sure it is toned down to pinks, golds, neutrals. As long as you are dressed business casual and it doesn't look odd or way out there,....then you can get away with it. All my piercings are all daintier gold hoops and balls and diamonds,.. very well coordinated etc,.and I get a lot of unexpected compliments like "I don't normally like piercings but I do like yours" from all kinds of people. Think that helps a lot. I have to give them credit here for that.


----------



## Bubbles12_98 (Oct 18, 2005)

I work in a mall...in a UT Sports STore to be exact...we wear jeans & a UT shirt for our dress code. My shirts are usually the traditional burnt orange so I usually try to wear shades of brown just because it matches my outfit better. I'll usually wear Rule w/ Agate & a dark brown Milani e/s in the crease. Sometimes I'll have plans before or after work & come in make-up I did for those occasions...such as my lovely teal looks(I'll post a FOTD some day!) and no one ever says anything to me about it, but then again I do wear glasses so it may not be as noticeable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I never have extreme lips anyways so that part is irrelevent to me...


----------



## MAC Melly (Oct 18, 2005)

I work at a university... have my own office so I get to hide out for most of the day unless students come in for academic advising...  I usually wear neutral colors but since Friday's are casual.. I like to spice it up with some color..  Most of the time, if I know I'm going out after work I'll put in the extra effort with some golds and greens on my eyelids (Begatelle & Swimming) before I leave in the morning and touch up with some Pink Clash lipglass thruout the day..  Oh and Diorshow mascara... is a must!


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 18, 2005)

I know we were encouraged to look good, but not too 'bright' so as to distract others. Having said that, I have indeed worn some bright makeup at work. But at my last job, uber-boring - only lipstick or gloss. But that's due to laziness and me hating the whole 9-5 thing.


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Oct 18, 2005)

I work with prisoners all day, so I can get away with as bright or as neutral (or even a bare face if I want!) of a look as I feel.  I don't think they care too much *LOL*


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Oct 18, 2005)

I work in HR and I wear whatever I want really.  As long as it looks polished and not garish, it's fine.  Most of the time, I get compliments on what I wear.


----------



## may_cup (Oct 18, 2005)

Since I work from home, and just go to the post office every day, that's sort of my office.  Most days I just do the normal makeup, somedays when I feel like playing it gets a little more outrageous than normal, but I guess I don't really feel like *me* with makeup that's *out there*... I guess I don't feel I have the face that can pull it off. Like, the October FOTD challenge I just did, I don't think I could leave the house with that look. heh


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 18, 2005)

I don't have a dress code for work so I could wear whatever I wanted, as bold or not as I wanted. But, for the most part, all I wear to work (besides my clothes, LOL) is lipgloss. Yup, I'm bare faced 99% of the time at work, no foundation, concealer or mascara! sometimes even when I go out I don't wear makeup. Just lipgloss is all I need!


----------



## IndyEMSkitten (Oct 18, 2005)

I have a uniformed job with a very conservative dress code - we're only allowed stud earrings - and only one per ear.  No bracelets or necklaces and only a wedding ring.  I believe our SOP's state that makeup is supposed to be "conservative" or "natural", but I don't exactly follow that.  I try not to get too outrageous, though.  Today I'm wearing teal e/l but with neutral shadows, rest of the face is neutral.  The guys at work know that I'm makeup-obsessed.  They make fun of me, but then they also comment if I'm not done-up like usual!


----------



## user4 (Oct 18, 2005)

a work in a hospital.. the research section to be specific so we dont really see the patients too often, well unless im interviewing them which is like two or three days a month. i usually do the neutral thing for work but add a little bit of color like a colorful liner or a little bit of something here or there... but for the most part pretty "day time mu"


----------



## banana (Oct 18, 2005)

My new office is a lot more laid back than at my old job where I could only get away with mascara, blush and natural lipgloss.  Here I can get away with more obvious makeup as long as I keep it classy.  I wear colours but not really bright ones.


----------



## Renee (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_I'm a graduate student, and my "job" (I use this word loosely to describe it) is to be a teaching assistant, sitting in on my professors' undergrad classes, teaching when they aren't there, and grading, etc., so I can pretty much just wear what I want, and I usually do.  It's sort of my shtick at school, so when I tone it down, people get worried about me, hehe._

 
Wow! I teach first grade and like you , I wear a very dramatic look most of the time. on day I wore a very natural look and my class said" Ms. Renee are you sick?" I just laughed! Kids are hilarious! I'm always giving makeup advice to parents at school tooand have been asked to do their makeup!HAHAHA!!


----------



## DivineFacez (Oct 19, 2005)

I work in an elementary school as an assistant. Getting up in th morning and putting on my makeup makes me feel GREAT!! Yesterday, the art teacher had the nerve to tell me I look like I should be working as a showgirl in Vegas. It hurt my feelings, but I love to express myself through colors. I had little minx, beutiful iris, and shadowy lady on. It looked beautiful ladies! But I really wanted to tell him to kiss my [email protected]$!!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 19, 2005)

My office is at my house, so I wear whatever the heck i want. And I usually wear alot!  People are so much friendlier when i have the shadow on.. heehee.  And it can make going to the store an adventure!


----------



## Starbright211 (Oct 19, 2005)

I work at a law firm, and I pretty much wear what I want... I don't try to tone it down... because those flourescent lights can really wash you out!!! LOL!!!  I'm talking glitter everyday, and those times that people compliment me, are the times when I have on red lipstick, or have used Rose, or Violet pigment...


----------



## linz_v (Oct 19, 2005)

I work at a pretty high end resort in Hawaii, but am in the development office so I don't pay much mind to what I am not supposed to wear makeup-wise (and i did wear jeans one day ha-ha!). I stick to my norm pinks/purples/blues/etc. No natural colors for me!


----------



## productjunkie (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm lucky enough to work at MAC... 
No other explanation necessary.


----------



## niecypiecy (Oct 19, 2005)

when I was at the call center I wore whatever I wanted - now that I work in the bank office I am more neutral but now and then I say to hell with it and have a funky day


----------



## Midgard (Oct 20, 2005)

I work in a laboratory, so there is no dress code for me. I wear whatever I want, but no smokey eyes, or blues.


----------



## valley (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm a student... but when I did my internship I was allover the brights and black liquid eye liner.  It's basically 'my thing' now... I go to a conservative school so people diffenetly notice when some chick in their class has yellow, green and blue on their eyelids.


----------



## Bexx (Oct 20, 2005)

I wear the same colors everyday at work pretty much. 
BC or Stillife paint
jest, mulch and shroom as a highlighter. 
engraved pp and lots of mascara.
Cubic blush 
and lip conditioner on my lips...
I am a Undergraduate nurse, so...I wear a pretty neutal looking face.
Just brightens me up a wee bit. I grad in May and will continue to wear similar shades I believe!


----------



## Virgo (Oct 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *productjunkie* 
_I'm lucky enough to work at MAC... 
No other explanation necessary. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
May I ask which MAC you work at?


----------



## kappatit (Oct 21, 2005)

i work at sephora.  i wear anything and everything including wild brights...unless there is a theme and we have to follow certain guidelines/looks.


----------



## Joke (Oct 21, 2005)

I work in advertising, so we can go pretty wild to work.


----------



## kradge79 (Oct 21, 2005)

I work non-profit and I do get a little wild sometimes with purples or greens, but normally I'm too lazy in the morning to go all out.  My staple looks is Naked Lunch and Phloof for eyes and a basic lipglass like VGV or Damzel.  I do like to spice it up sometimes though!


----------



## kedra70 (Oct 21, 2005)

I work at a university, so I try to keep it toned down. I do bronze and twinks on the lid with knight divine in the crease. I used shroom as a highlighter. I might wear either fetish or so original as the lipstick.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 21, 2005)

I work in a professional field & so mostly stick to neutral & earth-toned shadows & liners & light to medium-toned blush & lipsticks/glosses that enhance my coloring.  I wear deep lipstick/gloss sometimes, like warm berries or warm reds, but applied lightly with eyes & cheeks kept soft.


----------



## joytheobscure (Oct 22, 2005)

I teach school and I tend to wear neutrals (soba, cork, other brown shades most of the time) I also wear banshee, aristocrat berry shades-  but I do wear green eyeliner nd wilder eyeliner because I cannot avoid wearing green eyeliner most of the time.  I love my green liners and that is my personality.   I used to be ultra conservative with makeup at work but it does define me, and I think as long as you don't go over the top its ok to wear colored eyeshadow as a liner on the top especially.    I did go all out orange for spirit week though.


----------



## n_j_t (Oct 22, 2005)

I work at home, so nothing! Usually during the day when I'm out running errands, etc. it's taupes/browns--Satin Taupe, Milani Java Bean or Stila Puck. Ricepaper is the standard all-over/highlighter. Jane Browny Points wet as a liner.


----------



## kateisgreat (Oct 22, 2005)

I did quit this job but as a dishwasher I couldn't wear makeup...mac held up through the day but i just didn't want my skin to react. Other than that now I wear pretty much whatever...usually lipgloss, eyeliner and some mascara


----------



## asnbrb (Oct 22, 2005)

I work for the state and I pretty much wear whatever I want when it comes to makeup.  My favorite is blue pigment or steamy.  If I go out to visit families though, I find that I tend to wear more "subdued" colors like green brown, blue brown  or club.  I tend to find that older people, especially those who weren't originally from the US, give me weird looks when I'm wearing superbright stuff.  go figure (haha)


----------



## lilu (Oct 22, 2005)

I work in IT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and have to meet clients, but my boss doesn't care as long as I look "presentable". So I can pretty much wear any colors I want. On days where I have to meet important clients, I'll tone down and stick to classic looks.


----------



## heenx0x0 (Oct 29, 2005)

I work at a daycare center and I keep it simple, kind of, with browns and bronzes, but shimmery ones. The kids love it and I get a lot of compliments from the parent too. There's nothing wrong with having fun with it, just try not to look like your going out for a night on the town!
www.myspace.com/heenx0x0"> Find me on MySpace and be my friend!


----------



## stripedphoenix (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm probably the only phlebotomist in our hospital system who wears glitter liner and chartreuse (pigment) eyeshadow, but my patients never complain! We're only allowed to wear hunter green scrubs and white so I try to adjust makeup to go with my scrubs but really anything goes.  Maybe not Chrome Yellow...too jaundiced looking.


----------



## ninabruja (Mar 26, 2006)

i used to work in a library and have worked in health food stores and have always worn wild make up. the customers love it. i am constantly being asked what i used.


----------



## Katgirl625 (Mar 26, 2006)

I get away with whatever I want at the office, but mostly cuz the average age employee is something like 24.5 - we've got guys who show up in basketball shorts and flip flops.  Anything goes.  Although, I work in the finance department, and it's about as conservative as the company gets.  Most everyone knows I'm makeup obsessed though, so they usually just ooh and ahh over the crazy ass combos I put together.


----------



## user79 (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm a student so I can wear whatever, I usually go to class with almost no make-up on because I don't see the point to spend a lot of time doing make-up for boring classes. On the rare day I will do my make-up nice I usually pick bright colours but nothing over the top.

When I work, I usually wear nice colours but not overdone. Usually just 1 shade of e/s, mascara, maybe a bit of eyeliner, powder, blush and lipgloss. Oh and groomed eyebrows, that's a must!


----------



## Cyn (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DivineFacez* 
_ Yesterday, the art teacher had the nerve to tell me I look like I should be working as a showgirl in Vegas. It hurt my feelings, but I love to express myself through colors._

 
That's mean!  You'd think an art teacher would be more accepting of color! 

Make sure you tell him that comparing you to a showgirl isn't an appropriate topic between coworkers.


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 27, 2006)

When I am at home (I homeschool my youngest son), I usually wear neutrals and lip balm...when I freelance at MAC, anything goes...


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bexx* 
_I wear the same colors everyday at work pretty much. 
BC or Stillife paint
jest, mulch and shroom as a highlighter. 
engraved pp and lots of mascara.
Cubic blush 
and lip conditioner on my lips...
I am a Undergraduate nurse, so...I wear a pretty neutal looking face.
Just brightens me up a wee bit. I grad in May and will continue to wear similar shades I believe!_

 
Has anyone ever told you that you look like Demi Moore?  I am sure they have....


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 27, 2006)

i am a student so i do whatever i want but ppl drive me crazy at times i get tons of brown girls (i'm west indian aslwell)  that feel the need to tell me i am wearing too much color for a 'day look'...i say f*** day and night looks i'll wear w/e i want because once i am older i won't be able to wear crazy color and tons of it without looking ridiculous.... but then sometimes i wear nothing 

and for work i can wear w/e i want i am on phones all day no one can see me...my employee dress code is dress w/e look h/e just be clean and speak to the customers in a polite manner


----------



## Isis (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm an esthetician/make-up artist for the Red Door Spa and I also have face time at the front desk. I'm pretty much free to do as I please with my makup & color choices, and my boss loves it because it shows off my skills. I certainly wouldn't come in with glitter and such all over me though!


----------



## lara (Mar 27, 2006)

I really don't wear much for work , just a lick of mascara on curled lashes, discreet liquid liner and lip balm, or a very neutral Shroom eye with Russian Red lipstick. It depends on the client - if I'm doing a big ethnic wedding where the make-up is very dark and/or loud and/or colourful, then I'll make my make-up more dramatic because it's expected.

Some clients get weirded out if their MA doesn't wear much make-up, other's don't care at all. It depends on the individual.


----------



## joytheobscure (Mar 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Renee* 
_Wow! I teach first grade and like you , I wear a very dramatic look most of the time. on day I wore a very natural look and my class said" Ms. Renee are you sick?" I just laughed! Kids are hilarious! I'm always giving makeup advice to parents at school tooand have been asked to do their makeup!HAHAHA!!_

 
I teach school as well and I tend to gravitate towards the dramatic but not overdo it.  I wear different combinations every day, I will go from bronze -peach-pinks-roses-reds-plums (cheeks and lips) ..  I just change it all around.  I'd never wear glitter liner or anything like that, but I've worn Lucky green pretty heavy as a liner over sweet sage and thought I might hear back negative comments but I got complimented instead, after that I quit worrying.. and if I don't wear my eye makeup I get asked if I'm sick...  I do stick to a lot of browns, but I like brown combos with colors... 


I was told today by my new student that I was "pretty"  -  LOL always flattering- no matter where it comes from.


----------



## Kat (Mar 28, 2006)

I wear quite heavy framed glasses so find I can get away with a lot more.  Having said that, I mainly do neutrals because of time constraints but I love to do an eye with hepcat and parfait amour with my dark purple glasses, or a green smokey eye with my brown glasses.  I make sure I either have a 'feature' eye or lip, but never both.  And I keep my blush subtle.  

As for clothes - it's a government department, so business-like and polished is the key but I find I can definitely wear more than the standard suit routine - just depends on how i work it.  Subtle is the key with accessorizing as well.


----------



## Parishoon (Mar 28, 2006)

i go to a pretty hippie dippy school so i tend to do just tightlining w/ a shimmery bronze/brown/pink & gloss 

for parties/clubbing i tend to theme my m/u to fit the occasion

when i was "working" i could do what ever esp. if it was "trendy/edgy" b/c i was interning in the costume dept of a film...


----------



## angrytoast. (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm working at a LUSH store right now.
We're required to wear all black clothing, and that's the only rule regarding clothing/accessories/makeup/hair/etc.
I wear alot of brights and fun colors to work.
I wore some neutrals a few days ago, and my co-workers were asking me what was wrong.


----------



## Eemaan (Mar 28, 2006)

I started this thread ages ago and it rather amuses me with what i started off with. from my quite conservative looks my eyeshadows have been promoted to more adventurous colours. 
Im wearing, Club, Green brown. Golden olive and Humid under the eyes today.


----------



## flowerhead (Mar 28, 2006)

Well, I go to Art college so anything goes really.
I usually wear my base and smokey eyes which consists of
Eye khol in smolder to line upper and lower lids
Eyeshadow in espresso on lid
And loads of pro lash.


----------



## mae13 (Mar 30, 2006)

Since I usually have to be up at 5 am and work in a bookstore, my everyday make-up is both minimal and natural.

Usually it consists of: 

1) suncreen mixed with a few drops of Smashbox Studio Seamless foundation, or Quo Mineral Makeup (sadly discontinued)

2) a touch of Quo Powder Foundation lightly brushed over to tone down some of the shiny (I just bought some beauty powder in Tahitian Sand, so I'm going to experiment with dusting a bit of that on the high point of my cheeks - it looks like it has a very subtle shimmer, and I think it will add some warmth and glow without looking overdone)

3) a pale e/s over entire lid and a smudge of plum or taupe in the outer third of the lid (I've been mostly using Rimmel trio in Lynx or duo in Biscuit Box, or Revlon Berry Glam LE cream shadow quartet, but I want to start using Trax in the corner)

4) A coat of mascara (usually Maybelline, in Black) and a tiny swipe of liner on the upper lid (usually Rimmel Exaggerate in Aubergine, or Two-tone definer in It Girl - the lighter color is a good highlighter for the inner corner of the lower lid)

5) sometimes I'll sweep on a little Jane blush in Blushing Petal

6) lipstick is very neutral, usually Rimmerl in Goddess or Heather Shimmer (if a darker look is called for) and/or Lip Vinyl in East End Snob or Mmmm.

Sometimes, in a time crunch, I only do sunscreen, powder foundation and mascara.


----------



## Life In Return (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm a supervisor at Best Buy, and they don't ever say anything to me about it. They usually ask me, "So what colors do you have on today?"... I've worn greens, yellows, pinks, blues, golds... really bright stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Our store manager is pretty cool. He allows people to have colored streaks in their hair (i.e. blue, pink) and facial piercings as long as they are small. As long as it still looks semi professional and doesn't affect your job performance, it's all good


----------



## JGunnar (Apr 2, 2006)

I usually wear no make up or very little because most of the time when I get home my eye make up has smeared or sweated off. I'll put foundation around my eyes to even out my skin tone and follow up with translucent powder. sometimes I'll add Honey Lust, Mulch and some mascara.


----------



## gigiproductions (Apr 2, 2006)

i work in radio in our creative dept and i can get away with anything and all the people who work on our sales side etc come to me for makeup advice so much so we plan trips to mac soho on our lunch breaks rofl! 
people know me as the eyeshadow girl


----------



## stockham (Apr 2, 2006)

Well i'm a uni student and most mornings can't be bothered to do my makeup at 7:30 am.  However I work as a technical engineer in a live music venue when at home and even though i have to wear black clothes for this, i love to brighten up a bit and wear pretty much anything makeup wise.  The more creative the better!  For example on Friday night i did a smokey eye with carbon, vanilla pigment etc, but then lined it with some cheap pink liquid liner that i picked up from somewhere.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm in the middle of my student teaching (coincidentally to be an art teacher).  At the elementary I kept it to Naked Lunch, Swiss Chocolate & Espresso in the crease w/ some carbon liner & Viva Glam V lipglass.  Now I'm at the middle school and all of the kids know my other job is a makeup artist so they expect me to have amazing makeup.  I wear a lot more-usually doing a modified smokey look, but I tend to stick with the browns/bronzes or pinks still....I need to get a job from this so I can't scare off the other teachers.


And for the record, DivineFacez, I'd never tell you that you looked like a showgirl-although if I did, it would be a total compliment cause they have amazing makeup!


----------



## aeni (Apr 4, 2006)

I work as an "Everything" in an antique store.  I wear pretty much whatever I want no problem b/c of my age and my boss knows I'm an MA on the side.  But since I now work in the back of the store painting all day, I'm not wearing anything much b/c I'm not impressing anyone but myself.


----------



## .nicole. (Apr 4, 2006)

I work for a construction company as the basically how would you put it... anything that has to do with the paper side of things, bookkeeping, forms, payroll, anything and everything like that i do... i have my own office it's the only one i have, and most of our "meetings" are just when a client will come by to check on the status of getting A/R's out to them and they careless, as does my boss, his wife is a hair stylist/real estate agent so hes around her friends all the time... hes use to it lol


----------



## Tabby (Apr 14, 2006)

mac well dressed blush, laura mercier brow powder. bb shimmer brick.


----------



## pr1nces583 (Apr 14, 2006)

I work in a hospital lab, i dont really see patients apart from when im in the canteen! i can wear whatever i want, today i wore shroom all over my lid, tilt on the inner 2 thirds and freshwater on the outer third. i was in a rush so i forgot eyeliner. if i dont wear make up (usually cos im late!) everyone says that i look really tired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my job is pretty good really, i get away with a lot! 8)


----------



## Shellamia (Apr 14, 2006)

I wear bright blues/greens/glitter- we can wear anything here. The only problem is when I'm actually 'going going out'- my everyday makeup is the kind girls wear out. I have a problem trying to up it to 'club' make up.

(I work for a small insurance company- as an Insurance agent. I deal with people all day- most compliment my make up!)


----------



## L281173 (Apr 16, 2006)

For work, I am generally conservative.  I will either do a bold eye or a bold lip


----------



## lackofcolor (Apr 16, 2006)

i cant wear any out of control colors and it has to be neutral or "light" so i always wear coco beach with deckchair as a highlighter and vanillia from deckchair to the brow.


----------



## serendipityii (Apr 16, 2006)

As a fulltime student, I get too lazy to put on makeup. I go to class in sweats and Nikes; I don't have time for makeup!

When I go to work though, (as a waitress) I do anything from smoky browns to teals to fuschia. I find that the more "outrageous" I get, the bigger tips I get. =)


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 16, 2006)

i agree with most college students here, i wake up way to effin' early so all i do is curl my  lashes, some coco pigment, mascara, any blush i find in my mu bag, and lipgloss, usually VGV.  for my job in a coffee shop, my uniform is dark green so i usually add either golden olive or sumptuous olive to my coco look, some eyeliner, more mascara. contour my cheeks some more and wear lipstick instead of lipgloss (lasts more).
and weekends when i'm a teacher, i wear just about any colors i like, just nothing too over the top, like glitter, or fancy liner up to my temples, etc.


----------

